# Power Sound Audio Adds a Surround Speaker to its Arsenal (MT-110sr)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Power Sound Audio* (PSA) has been hard at work in its audio lab of sonic affluence, recently revealing its forthcoming MT110sr surround speakers. The MT-110sr will round-out PSA’s new speaker lineup, which previously consisted of the MT-110 and MTM-210 loudspeakers. Last month we published a first-listen review of the MTM-210s, and based on that listening session it’s easy to assume the MT-110sr model will deliver exceptional sound.










_A preview photo of PSA's new MT-110sr surround speaker._​

Like all PSA speakers and subwoofers, the MTM-110sr was conceived and designed in-house. Power Sound Audio says its primary goal was to achieve optimal small size performance while matching the qualities of its MT-110 and MTM-210 series of speakers. We caught up with PSA’s Tom Vodhanel to discuss the new speaker’s design. He and Co-owner Jim Farina considered designing the 110sr with a 6.5-inch or 8-inch woofer in an effort to keep the speaker as small as possible. But, he said, the “performance drop just didn’t sit well with us.” So the duo opted to use the same 10-inch high efficiency woofer found in the MT-110 and MTM-220 speakers. In somewhat of a compromise, PSA designed the speaker with a slanted cabinet to narrow it’s overall depth, making it look like a classic 1940’s Rockola jukebox wall speaker with sharp lines and modern flair.










_A side-view size comparison of the MT-110sr (left) and the MT-110 loudspeaker._​

The speaker’s cabinet design actually has dual functionality, helping it to be extremely versatile for mounting purposes. “The built-in angle of the speaker lends itself to being mounted near seating positions,” explained Vodhanel. “[The angled cabinet] minimizes the chances of a guest hitting their head on the edge of the cabinet.” Anyone tight on space or needing to mount surrounds in a foot traffic area will appreciate this feature. Users can opt to hang the speaker with built-in flush mounts or can purchase an optional tilt/swivel mount for added flexibility. Pricing for the swivel mount hasn’t been finalized, but early indications point toward a very competitive price point.










_Mounting options galore, the MT-110sr comes with standard flush mounts or can hung with an optional swivel._​

In addition to a 10-inch woofer matching the MT-110 and MTM-210 speakers, the 110sr also uses the same 1-inch titanium compression tweeter, cast aluminum wave guide, and audiophile grade crossover. The speaker’s frequency response is 80Hz to 20kHz with a sensitivity of 94dB (both of which are a touch different than the 110 and 210 speakers). “Voicing and sound signature will be an exceptional match,” said Vodhanel. 

Each MT-110sr weighs 32-pounds and measures 18.25” High x 11” Wide x 10” (maximum depth) to 4” (minimum depth). Prototype pictures show cabinets with PSA’s signature Satin Black Texture finish and grill covers that match the 110 and 210 speakers.

Pricing for the MT-110sr is $599 each (or $1149 per pair) and PSA says they’ll gladly apply the same “bundle discounts” available for MT-110 speakers. Power Sound Audio estimates that first shipments will begin within 2 weeks, with pre-ordering available in now. Contact Power Sound Audio at *[email protected]* for more information.



_Image Credits: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's an interesting use of the MT-110sr as a Dolby Atmos module:


----------



## Gurba (Apr 20, 2009)

I would love to have 4 of these mounted on the ceiling for atmos/DTS:X purposes.


----------

